# Shipping from Ontario??



## Overkill19 (Aug 4, 2021)

Seams like there is a lot more milling machines at that end of the country !!! Has anyone priced out a truck? Maybe throw 3-4 8 machines to make it worth it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## combustable herbage (Aug 4, 2021)

2 Bridgeports in Toronto, $1500 each | Canadian Hobby Metal Workers & Machinists


----------



## gerritv (Aug 4, 2021)

Look for an ltl, e.g. using uship.com. But you would still need to skid/crate whatever the machine is. I shipped an Aamco shaper out west, took a bit of effort to crate it and drop it off at the local depot. Not expensive however, <C$150.

I've thought of taking a trip to EU to get some real machines, e.g. Schaublin or Aciera but at my age it is a bit too late. A 20ft container would be just the right size to bring everything back in.

Gerrit


----------



## Mcgyver (Aug 6, 2021)

May have mentioned this before.  Two years ago I shipped a 1000 lb skid from Northern BC to Niagara for $250.00.  My friend and in BC got the quote, took it to the terminal and instructed them to ship to me and bill my account.  The bill came in, $1200 or 1500 (can't remember).   I called them and they credit down to a $250 fee.

What happened?  I'll never know - was the 250 ->1500 increase an error, or is the policy bend the customer over he hasn't secured a quote first.  I suspect the later.  The quote was in buddy's name but when it came to shipping it was put through on my account so their system had no idea they'd quoted the shipment.

Moral of the story, always get a quote first, in writing.

As for used machine tool arbitrage?  I'd think you'd make more faster flipping burgers.  Transportation and time, paying someone to package/skid/crate, plus who wants to buy machines without seeing them first?


----------



## Overkill19 (Aug 7, 2021)

Mcgyver said:


> May have mentioned this before. Two years ago I shipped a 1000 lb skid from Northern BC to Niagara for $250.00. My friend and in BC got the quote, took it to the terminal and instructed them to ship to me and bill my account. The bill came in, $1200 or 1500 (can't remember). I called them and they credit down to a $250 fee.
> 
> What happened? I'll never know - was the 250 ->1500 increase an error, or is the policy bend the customer over he hasn't secured a quote first. I suspect the later. The quote was in buddy's name but when it came to shipping it was put through on my account so their system had no idea they'd quoted the shipment.
> 
> ...



What shipping company did you use? Thx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

